# Anicura



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Has anyone tried this? Is it any good?
Cat & Dog Skin Problems | Anicura Natural Pet Solutions
Thinking of trying it on Jake


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

No .... but I'd be really interested to hear how it works if you do try it


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I got one of free sample bottles that they were giving away. Not hugely impressed to be honest - it's very much like Dermacton in smell, texture and appearance but then sprayed on the dog it dribbles everywhere and is very oily. 

It was my Jake that I tried it on, he suffers from chronic dry irritated skin around his groin area which is kept under control nicely with coconut oil these days, but though the Anicura was worth trying since it was free. It did seem to help moisturise and take some of the scaliness away, but I won't be buying a bottle once this free bottle is done (it was just a mini sized one, probably only a few sprays left).


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

SixStar said:


> I got one of free sample bottles that they were giving away. Not hugely impressed to be honest - it's very much like Dermacton in smell, texture and appearance but then sprayed on the dog it dribbles everywhere and is very oily.
> 
> It was my Jake that I tried it on, he suffers from chronic dry irritated skin around his groin area which is kept under control nicely with coconut oil these days, but though the Anicura was worth trying since it was free. It did seem to help moisturise and take some of the scaliness away, but I won't be buying a bottle once this free bottle is done (it was just a mini sized one, probably only a few sprays left).


Hmm think I'll probably give it a miss then. I have tried the csj skinny spray but it didn't make much difference & his coat went clumpy & greasy, plus he smelt so good that all the dogs at training kept trying to lick him 
He mainly itches behind his ears & front legs but the vet can't see anything & his skin isn't inflamed so they aren't too worried.
The other thing I was going to try was the dorwest mixed veg & the garlic & fenugreek as they had some good reviews.
He's been on yumega for ages & it's not made a difference so now got him on evening primrose oil, although his skin isn't dry as such he's just itchy.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Nataliee said:


> Hmm think I'll probably give it a miss then. I have tried the csj skinny spray but it didn't make much difference & his coat went clumpy & greasy, plus he smelt so good that all the dogs at training kept trying to lick him
> He mainly itches behind his ears & front legs but the vet can't see anything & his skin isn't inflamed so they aren't too worried.
> The other thing I was going to try was the dorwest mixed veg & the garlic & fenugreek as they had some good reviews.
> He's been on yumega for ages & it's not made a difference so now got him on evening primrose oil, although his skin isn't dry as such he's just itchy.


I've tried most things with my Jake - like with your boy, vet isn't worried as there is nothing really to physically see, and skin scrapes have come back here. Opposite case here though - his skin is very dry and scaly, but not itchy (although the tightness due to the dryness irritates him).

Yumega, salmon oil, evening primrose oil and Viacutin all helped for a little while but not long term - it's as if he becomes immune to them and they stop working. We did try the Dorwest Mixed Veg and garlic & fenugreek tablets too but not sure I gave them a long enough trial as he hated them and it was a real battle getting them into him!

Topical treatments and shampoos like Maleseb, Dermacton, Episoothe, oatmeal/teatree creams, aloe vera etc, again, worked short term but he was soon very dry again.

Coconut oil is the only thing that has worked - and continues to work - longterm. He's been on it for the best part of eighteen months now, and touch wood, it's still helping massively. He has it orally and applied topically too. It does work out expensive as he needs quite a high dosage to get the desired effects, but it's worth if because it does work for him.

Definitely worth trying if you haven't already done so.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

SixStar said:


> I've tried most things with my Jake - like with your boy, vet isn't worried as there is nothing really to physically see, and skin scrapes have come back here. Opposite case here though - his skin is very dry and scaly, but not itchy (although the tightness due to the dryness irritates him).
> 
> Yumega, salmon oil, evening primrose oil and Viacutin all helped for a little while but not long term - it's as if he becomes immune to them and they stop working. We did try the Dorwest Mixed Veg and garlic & fenugreek tablets too but not sure I gave them a long enough trial as he hated them and it was a real battle getting them into him!
> 
> ...


I've tried lots of different shampoos too & none made much of a difference, although I used an organic shampoo on him that seemed to reduce the itching for a few weeks. 
I had been giving coconut oil but wasn't sure I noticed much of a difference, maybe I needed to give him a bigger dosage but don't want to give him an upset stomach. I gave him about 1/2 a tsp per day & he weighs around 2.6kg. I may order the dorwest mixed veg/garlic & fenugreek although if you had issues getting your boy to eat them I'd imagine I'll have the same problem!


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

The dorwest tablets have 20% off if you buy then together so I've ordered some to try, will see how it goes. He's itching like mad at the moment but I think it's down to the heat as he is losing his winter coat so leaving clumps of fur everywhere.
Dorwest have also brought out a new oatmeal shampoo that thry have sent a few samples of


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Well he's been bathed in the new dorwest shampoo & has been on the garlic & fenugreek/mixed veg tablets about 2 weeks now & I think I've seen a very slight improvement. I decided to order a few samples of the anicura spray but haven't tried them yet, also got some ekoneem cream as it had good reviews. The problem with him being long coated is its difficult to get the products onto his skin & he ends up with greasy clumpy fur!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Nataliee said:


> Well he's been bathed in the new dorwest shampoo & has been on the garlic & fenugreek/mixed veg tablets about 2 weeks now & I think I've seen a very slight improvement. I decided to order a few samples of the anicura spray but haven't tried them yet, also got some ekoneem cream as it had good reviews. The problem with him being long coated is its difficult to get the products onto his skin & he ends up with greasy clumpy fur!


I'm glad you're beginning to see an improvement. What's the new Dorwest shampoo like?

I can quite imagine the mess of putting lotions and potions of a long coated dog - thankfully my Jake is almost bald on his dry bits, so nice and easy!


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

SixStar said:


> I'm glad you're beginning to see an improvement. What's the new Dorwest shampoo like?
> 
> I can quite imagine the mess of putting lotions and potions of a long coated dog - thankfully my Jake is almost bald on his dry bits, so nice and easy!


It seems good, lathered up well & his coat was in nice condition after, also seemed to ease the itching for a few days. I bought a bottle after trying the samples


----------

